# TRP Rejection missing Police clearance - Appeal



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

I hope somebody might be able to help me on this one.

I applied for my relatives (Life Partner) visa renewal 14th October 2014. VFS checked all my documents and I asked if I needed a Police clearance and the answer was no.

On the 24th November my application for renewal was rejected based on, in fact! a missing SA police clearance!!

I then proceeded to apply for my SA PCC and I was told due to Christmas there would be a delay. I spoke to VFS who said I should wait for my PCC before appealing as an appeal without would be rejected again and it would be silly to pay R1350 for another rejection.

I was told to write a motivation letter to DHA explaining the delay in the appeal once I was ready to submit a full appeal incl PCC

I finally got my PCC end of January and submitted my appeal 27/01-2015.

Was told that this would take 8-10 Weeks.

I can not track my application on VFS website the status have been the same since 27/01-2015 (application sent to DHA)

Again I phoned VFS yesterday and was now told that they can not estimate the time for appeals?

My visa expired 31/12-2014 so I am now stuck here with no chance of leaving the country without being stamped as undesirable!

Any idea on how I can speed up the process or even get some kind of indication of timescale?

Happy to phone, email anybody/anywhere on a daily basis to put some pressure on DHA

Anybody had a similar situation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

yes me :-( same situation w/ 2 years Visitor visa (section 11(6) renewal. application denied and now waiting for the result of my appeal. Although in my case, VFS told me I needed police clearances from 4 different countries (read my earlier post) while according to the Immigration Regulation of 2014 I only needed the one from SA which I had. The one from NZ was 7 months old because I was waiting for the updated one which was stuck in Pretoria since August (post office strike). I logged my Application anyway in Oct 2014, denied in November 2014 but found out only in early January (no communication whatsoever to let me know), I appealed in mid-January 2015 and still waiting. Visa expired in mid-January 2015. I am also stuck here.
I hired a lawyer because part of my work is to work overseas as a consultant. The lawyer supposedly can help to get your file on top of the pile, also to give you some indication of the whereabouts of your application. I also was told that the DHA computer have been down since February which might explain the backlog. I wrote letters to everyone at DHA, tried to call every single numbers on their websites to complain/ find out about what was causing the delays/ explain my situation.. no luck so far. I even send a register letter to the Director general. I guess first world methods don't apply here. I have yet to find out if the lawyer was really able to help. sigh


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello Oceanracer

Have you taken any action yet?

Cheers


----------



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

Moto80 said:


> Hello Oceanracer
> 
> Have you taken any action yet?
> 
> Cheers


Not a legal one so far. just started drinking (no not really)... I hired a lawyer who has access to DHA and can investigate further. I gave him power of attorney. My appeal is supposedly waiting for a signature. I have no clue (nor does the lawyer) if it will be a nay or a yai.. According to the Immigration Regulations it should be a Yai. If all fails, I will seek legal action. It's a pity but what else can you do. Unfortunately , it's seems to be unavoidable. I was hoping VFS would make the system better, they are just a glorified post office for DHA.


----------

